
The 'Big Data' Revolution: How Number Crunchers Can Predict Our Lives - Libertatea
http://www.npr.org/2013/03/07/173176488/the-big-data-revolution-how-number-crunchers-can-predict-our-lives?ft=1&f=1019#.UThUoRAfCm4.hackernews
======
tawgx
Programming/administering SQL based DB apps is just such a hassle and pain
that anything to replace that paradigm (NoSql,Hadoop,..) is such a welcome
change. I hope that the open source community keeps leading this space, so we
don't end up with MS, Oracle,HP, etc buying up the space and get us back to
square one.

